# Superliner Bedroom



## mtrcarrsev (Jan 20, 2011)

CHI to DEN- is there any way to book a Superliner bedroom with AGR points? How many points would it take?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2011)

Ryan said:


> 0. Go to the AGR website.
> 
> 1. Click "redeem".
> 
> https://amtrakguestrewards.com/redeem


----------



## Rail Freak (Jan 20, 2011)

mtrcarrsev said:


> CHI to DEN- is there any way to book a Superliner bedroom with AGR points? How many points would it take?


20 k


----------



## mtrcarrsev (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think you understand what I was asking. If I go to Amtrak booking for CHI to DEN (California Zepher), and select the "Buy Rooms" button, I get a choice between a Superliner Roomette, Family Bedroom, or Superliner Bedroom. Of course, the Superliner Bedroom is the one I want because it has the watercloset. It's also the most expensive. When I go to the AGR site to redeem for this, all I see are options for a Roomette, Bedroom, Coach or Business class. How or where is the distinction between a Family or Superliner Bedroom? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 25, 2011)

Mtrcarrsev,

Just ignore what you see on the AGR site for sleepers. You can't book them online even though you see a button for it. All that will happen is that you'll be told to call AGR when you try to book any type of room.

To book a sleeper, you must call AGR no matter what. And family rooms & bedrooms both cost 20,000 points for the trip you're asking about. A roomette would cost 15,000.


----------



## mtrcarrsev (Jan 26, 2011)

So if I understand what you are stating is that on _tickets.amtrak.com_, despite the $299 for a Family Bedroom and $367 for the Superliner Bedroom, they’re 20K points for either one on AGR’s?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 26, 2011)

Correct.


----------

